# Front feet sticking out?



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Does anybody know If this is serious, I read on multipul websites it normaly means there is a lack of sertian vitimins. Does anybodys havs feet look like this? SHould I call the vet?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry to say that it is a genetic problem and your breeder should be notified. I believe it is called "eastie, westie" feet and is a conformation flaw, but don't have the health and soundness ramification that bowed, dwarf legs can. I'm not sure how it effects their legs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

From what I have read here...easty westy feet have no effect on health or development. Even if they do not meet conformation standards. And your pups legs look pretty straight through the knees. So I would not worry, unless you are seeing problems.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I know people with feet like that. Legs look fine, so there's probably no worry.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am planning on doing agility with him. He is in a puppy/begginer class now, will this effect him? He is 8 1/2 months old.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Cassie might have that too? I thought she looked like a seal, but it seems to cause no problems. I wondered if it was normal also.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havaneseare a small enough breed that they don't jump very high in agility anyway. A big one like Kodi jumps 12", while many jump only 8". If even thoseheights concn you, consider NADAC events. In NADAC, there is a "preferred" division where your dog jumps the next height down. So for Havs that would be 4" or 8" depending on size. You only ned to request to be put into "preferred"... There is no requirement that you prove the dog is unfit to jump higher fences or anything.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it. The legs look straight and how many people have you seen with feet like this and all I've seen (alot) and didn't cause them any problem


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> Havaneseare a small enough breed that they don't jump very high in agility anyway. A big one like Kodi jumps 12", while many jump only 8". If even thoseheights concn you, consider NADAC events. In NADAC, there is a "preferred" division where your dog jumps the next height down. So for Havs that would be 4" or 8" depending on size. You only ned to request to be put into "preferred"... There is no requirement that you prove the dog is unfit to jump higher fences or anything.


How tall is Kodi and how much does he weigh? I think Miller might be on the bigger side to.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> How tall is Kodi and how much does he weigh? I think Miller might be on the bigger side to.


He is 11 3/4" and 16 1/2 lbs.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> He is 11 3/4" and 16 1/2 lbs.


:jaw: He is a big boy, Miller may be around there, He is 13 1/2 pounds now


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> :jaw: He is a big boy, Miller may be around there, He is 13 1/2 pounds now


Yeah, he's right at the top of the standard. But there are lots of even bigger Havs here on the forum!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> Yeah, he's right at the top of the standard. But there are lots of even bigger Havs here on the forum!


Millers also 12 inches at the withers, lol is that even proper, i think thats for a horse, but he is nice and trim, but not underweight skinny


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> Millers also 12 inches at the withers, lol is that even proper, i think thats for a horse, but he is nice and trim, but not underweight skinny


At Miller's age, he's probably just about full height, but I bet he'll still do some filling out.


----------

